# Bliss - Brett Dean 2010



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This opera is a few years old now. Opinions anyone?


----------



## Sator (Jan 23, 2011)

I like most of what Brett Dean writes. I don't know this particular work that well however.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Certainly looks intriguing.


----------

